

Pycon 2012 Videos - cd34
http://pyvideo.org/category/17/pycon-us-2012

======
jimmyjim
Wonderful to see them up. However it seems not all of them are there (full
list here: <https://us.pycon.org/2012/schedule/> ). I hope 'The real-time web
with co-routines' tutorial gets uploaded, along with any slides. I heard that
some speakers opted out of getting recorded, if someone here happens to know,
was that one of the tutorials that wasn't recorded?

~~~
briancurtin
Having interacted with that tutorial's presenter a bunch during preparations
for this conference (i.e., I know him but I don't _know_ him), I don't see him
opting out of the recording. I'm guessing it's just that it takes time to get
these videos converted, edited, and uploaded.

The fact that any videos are up at this point is astonishing. Carl Karsten and
crew are constantly working throughout the day to get this stuff all sorted
out and available to the world.

------
tdicola
Fantastic--I've been looking for the videos for the past few days. Looking
forward to checking out the tutorials and talks on data analysis tools like
pandas, scikit-learn, matplotlib, etc.

~~~
simeonf
I was in the Data analysis with Pandas talk and it was scary cool. Everybody
in the sci-py community seems to be using the IPython web notebook to do their
presentations and Wes had us work through examples in our own notebooks. I
still have the tab open :)

------
dmix
Will PG's keynote be posted?

~~~
packetslave
Most of the videos posted so far are from the tutorials on Wed-Thu, so I
imagine the rest will be up soon. The AV crew is kicking serious butt to get
them up so quickly.

~~~
rbanffy
> The AV crew is kicking serious butt to get them up so quickly.

I hope the videos make it to blip.tv. I like being able to watch them offline
at the gym and YouTube is not podcatcher-friendly. If the AV crew needs help
(and is reading this) I can set up a feed at the portal I work for (and ask
for forgiveness later).

~~~
akent
Try youtube-dl: <https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/>

~~~
rbanffy
I know... But an iTunes-friendly tool would be seriously useful. And from a
quick look around, most attendees can run it without much hassle (sadly, I
don't, but I have a Mac for that use case)

------
bryanh
This is insanely awesome. Thank you guys.

A bit surprised the tutorials are all up and available for free...

~~~
briancurtin
> A bit surprised the tutorials are all up and available for free...

That was on a presenter-by-presenter basis. Some of the tutorial presenters
were just sharing the info and don't mind it going out. We usually get several
presenters who do training courses for a living where it wouldn't make sense
to give away their next training materials, and I believe some opted out of
the recording.

------
easterisle
I hope slides get posted - especially the Intro to Django talk :) thanks for
putting these up!

~~~
superchink
There are a bunch already posted here:

<http://lanyrd.com/2012/pycon/slides/>

------
bitsoda
For anyone wanting to follow along with the PyGame talk, the repository is
here: <https://bitbucket.org/r1chardj0n3s/pygame-tutorial/src>

------
bitsoda
Well, so much for getting any sleep tonight. Seriously, thanks for posting
this.

------
beggi
Thanks to the AV guys at Pycon. Really awesome to see these up so soon, and
for me a small consolation for not making it this year to Pycon.

------
timClicks
These tutorials are just fantastic. I've been glued to the computer for hours.

------
ondrae
Thank you!

------
whatsthevalue
I'd like to ask you guys what's the biggest value in Pycon,Djangocon,Rubycon
and other tech conferences in your opinion and how to make the most out of it?

Obviously,it's not that much the talks,as you can watch them online and
regardless that it feels better live,the value is quite similar.

~~~
beggi
For me it's connecting and conversing with abundance of smart like minded
people. There's ton of time to strike up a conversation and quite a social
life in the evenings. Also Starcraft II tournaments, so cash.

